# Got a 1055T, now just need a board.



## CDdude55 (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats a good board to go along with the 6 core? I don't need anything with a ton of features, but i would love to have a board that overclocks nicely. It also has to recognize 6 cores out of the box, as i don't have another chip i could use to flash the BIOS.

I don't really have a budget, but it would be nice to keep it nice and cheap, under $200 would be nice.

Hows this board: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003A764XM/?tag=tec06d-20

EDIT: Decided to go with the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

the new asrock extreme3/4 boards are nice and clock good


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2011)

Asus M4A series or Crosshair III


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Asus M4A series or Crosshair III



not the CH3 maybe a CH4 used


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 3, 2011)

This MSI 890FXA-GD70 might do it, it's one cent under your budget.


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 3, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> This MSI 890FXA-GD70 might do it, it's one cent under your budget.



+1  My personal favorite


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hows the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H look? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003A764XM/?tag=tec06d-20

Good price and looks like it supports the 6 cores out of the box.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

all AM3 boards will boot with a X6 installed hell i tested all the way back to an AM2+ 780a board.

also the GB is an ok board but there are nicer boards

ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB...

BIOSTAR TA890FXE AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD ...

ASRock 890FX DELUXE3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB ...

take my posts with a grain of salt as i dont like GB and do like asus


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll probably grab the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ICWAVE/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'll probably grab the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ICWAVE/?tag=tec06d-20



looks like a good board


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a good choice for a budget overclocker, I have the older 785G EVO. It's one of the least expensive AM3 board with decent northbridge cooling, mosfet cooling and full ATX size. Brown PCB isn't much to look at though. ASRock 870 EXTREME3 also looks pretty decent for a little less.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got the same CPU 
maybe the same board as I've got (cehck system specs cos I forgot what it's called)
edit: never mind you posted it; GA-890GPA-UD3H look


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would go Asus or Gigabyte. MSI sucks for mobos.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would go Asus or Gigabyte. MSI sucks for mobos.



depends on the mobo be nice


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

cdawall said:


> depends on the mobo be nice



Well my personal experience sways me away from some brands for some things. Asus for GPUs. MSI for Mobo and Corsair for RAM.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my personal experience sways me away from some brands for some things. Asus for GPUs. MSI for Mobo and Corsair for RAM.



my only request is asus mobos from there i will buy almost anything.

as for the 880G be careful just on the fact that i have not seen high bus clocks


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ordered the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ordered the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO.



sweet let me know how it goes if you need any help LMK


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> This MSI 890FXA-GD70 might do it, it's one cent under your budget.


+1 I have it and got my 1055T running 4.0GHZ easily.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

I just picked up a GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5, I highly recommend it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully my current Patriot Viper memory work with the board, as these current sticks i have are from a tri channel kit for X58 boards.

Lets hope no problem with compatibility arises.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually I was going to suggest the Asrock 890fx Deluxe3 or the Gigabyte 790xta-ud4. You made a pretty good choice on the Asus m4 board. Nice lil budget clocker. 

Oh and about the ram, don't worry man. I'm 95% sure no problems will show.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually I was going to suggest the Asrock 890fx Deluxe3 or the Gigabyte 790xta-ud4. You made a pretty good choice on the Asus m4 board. Nice lil budget clocker.
> 
> Oh and about the ram, don't worry man. I'm 95% sure no problems will show.



Thanks!!

Ya i wanted to keep it cheap, and since i haven't used an AMD system since Socket 939, i really wasn't to up to date on the AMD chipsets so i just figured i go with what ever was cheap and had the features that would suit me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2011)

If you wanna save a few pennies most boards can take these cpus to 4ghz so choose one with best features/cooling and don't worry about mosfet area to much aslong as it has 5 phase + it will do it.

My board only has 4 phase and overclocks it fine, did have to add my own mosfet cooling though, beefed up the nb cooler before I even booted though so imagine nb could make a difference XD lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> If you wanna save a few pennies most boards can take these cpus to 4ghz so choose one with best features/cooling and don't worry about mosfet area to much aslong as it has 5 phase + it will do it.
> 
> My board only has 4 phase and overclocks it fine, did have to add my own mosfet cooling though, beefed up the nb cooler before I even booted though so imagine nb could make a difference XD lol



I decided to go with the ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO, as it looks like an awesome board for the price.

Now im just curious if my Patriot Vipers will work with the board.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 9, 2011)

Last time I ran AMD, MSI gave me fantastic results. If I were you i'd look into them.


----------



## Eciocci (Jan 10, 2011)

cdawall said:


> ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB...



Thats what I've been running and LOVE IT.. No problems at all with it so far. I purchased the Gigabyte one that is listed and I connected my power supply to it and it blew up and wouldn't post at all.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2011)

Got the new chip and board up and running :












Now just need to reinstall my games


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 13, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Got the new chip and board up and running :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/Captureetetetete.png
> 
> ...



I thought you had an I7 system......


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2011)

Konceptz said:


> I thought you had an I7 system......




I did, but as i said in another thread:



CDdude55 said:


> X58 and i7's are to overboard for what i need (gaming being the main priority). It's a very rock solid platform, but it's really something not meant for what i like to do, sure, it excels in gaming immensely, but there is still a lot of untapped power that's being pushed behind because it's not being taken advantage of. There is no point in me keeping the Enzo Ferrari around if im just going to be driving it around the block every once in a while. That's why i figured i'd just sell it off and go with a different/cheaper platform this time around.
> 
> Plus... I like playing with new hardware. lol


----------

